# EXOTIC SPECIES CLOSE TO HOME????????



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

You may not want to let the kids wade at kaysville ponds anymore
we caught this thursday night around9:30 fishing for kitty's.
The fish and game have yet to determine whether its a 
piranha or a pacu a close relative of the piranha. I will tell you
this the dwr was very eager to check it out. :mrgreen:


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

piranah!!! :shock:


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Pacu


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Big Al 
Nice job getting that weird fish out of the food chain.
Are you going to try eating it before the dwr takes it?
Let us know if it tastes like a bluegill with a bit of a bite. 
Also take a pic to show its teeth.
Im going to start callin ya the Big Piranha now  

Spry


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Golden Trout !! :shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Crazy looking fish. All the 'gill heads are driving to Kaysville as soon as they see this post. :lol: 

Slab lovers unite! :mrgreen: 

Sucks that somebody put it there, but it's awesome that you caught one.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. Interesting catch. I would agree that it's most likely a Pacu.

I read once that somewhere in Florida, there is sport fishing for Oscars. So many were dumped into their waters and they took over.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pics. That is CRAZY!! :shock: :shock: You are brave to have your hand so close to it. Did he fight much?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Definitely a Red pacu. Probably good in a sushi roll?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I really had to laugh about this one, my wife had just got off the phone with our son complaining about the itch he had from swimming in Kaysville.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

As a fisherman it really makes me mad when I hear about people introducing fish onto our waters.I am glad that one is gone hopefully it was the only one in there.


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

wow. isnt that the same type of fish they have pulled from the jordan river a few times?
what were you using? how was the fight? and most importantly
what was your reaction?


----------



## mallardbreath (Nov 12, 2007)

I caught it on blood scent stink bait on a #2 treble hook with no weight. I caught a catfish right before it. so when i hooked into the "Piranha" I just thought it was a really big cat because it fought so dang good. It fought alot like a big wiper. Then i saw the thing and i knew what it was. I stuck my finger in its mouth when it was still alive and the thing has some serious chompers.:shock: hope there isn't any more in there. _(O)_ Think i could get the state record 8)


----------



## Werbs (Jun 30, 2008)

ya its definatly a pacu.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

It looks like a piranha to me as well, but there is one sure way to tell. Piranha are meat eaters, and have mean looking teeth. Pacu are primarily vegitarian, although they will eat fish small enough to swallow whole as most fish will do, and they do not have the teeth. More like a hard, rough ridge where the teeth would be. If you looked at a piranha's teeth, there is no way you would stick your finger in it's mouth. They make a brown trout's teeth look like baby's. Think of a mouth full of the large teeth of a walleye! Not like a shark, because shark tend to have rows of teeth. Piranha have just one row top and bottom, but deffinitely mean looking. Yes, I have seen several piranha in my day. By the way, the aquarium fish called the silver dollar is also a relative of the piranha and pacu. It just doesn't get the size the other two do. Pacu are the largest, then the piranha. But since there are more than one type of pacu, piranha and silver dollar, without an inspection of the mouth, especially the teeth, one can be fooled!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

By the way, from the people I know that have eaten piranha, they say it is delicious! I assume pacu would be as well. If you went to the Amazon fishing, these are just a couple of the types of fish you could catch. Pacu get up to some 30" or more, and 25 pounds or better. Some species of piranha get up to about two feet, with others maxing out at 12-15", like the whimple piranha.


----------



## Senorfish (May 1, 2008)

Just open the mouth and see if it has huge sharp teeth. That is how you tell if it is a Piranha. Like others have said, it is a Pacu. People keep them in their tanks and they get too big so they let them go not wanting to kill the family pet. They are always on KSL.COM in the fish section. Congratulations! You caught somebodys over-grown pet.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish I had my book of tropical fishes available, but it hasn't been unpacked yet. But as I have been thinking about it, a lot of the piranha have a bit of an extended lower jaw. But again, without being able to see the inside of that fish's mouth, it is really hrad to tell, because it does look like a red pacu, but also on of the piranha as well. Let's see if the fish and game can come up with a story about this one, like they did the fish that was found out side of Brigham City's Pioneer Park pond a while ago. You might remember, the one they said wasn't a snake head!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Not a Piranha, but a close relative from S. America. Have been turning up a lot in some of the waters in Florida and other southern states such as Louisiana. Seems some folks dump their kids aquariums in local ponds or streams instead of killing them. Guess it makes them and the kids feel better.


----------

